# rabbit manual transmission problems



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been reading some of the posts about the 2.5 manual 08 and other models having premature trany failure. I was wonder if this could possibly be because of so much engine movement. When I first got the car, a couple of the 2.5 owners said to drop in the lower engine mount ( the $19.99 one). I noticed that the shifting firmed up a little and the engine stays more put. Reverse also seems easier to stall. 
Could the stock mounts be so weak that they are putting extra wear on the trany? 
Would a trany pendulum mount make a difference?
Just a thought and thanks for the help,


_Modified by dmgraz at 4:39 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not too sure, but its an issue with more than just 08s. my next mods will be all new mounts all over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the motor moves like crazy even when it idles


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would make sure it has enough trans oil in it.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: rabbit manual transmission problems (dmgraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmgraz* »_I've been reading some of the posts about the 2.5 manual 08 and other models having premature trany failure. I was wonder if this could possibly be because of so much engine movement. When I first got the car, a couple of the 2.5 owners said to drop in the lower engine mount ( the $19.99 one). I noticed that the shifting firmed up a little and the engine stays more put. Reverse also seems easier to stall. 
Could the stock mounts be so weak that they are putting extra wear on the trany? 
Would a trany pendulum mount make a difference?
Just a thought and thanks for the help,

I think it could only help, but at the expense of increased NVH of course. The dogbone mount improved driveability a lot for me but like you, I want more!
I think the real problem is the wheel hop this car is prone to and the free movement of the drivetrain from these spongy motor mounts must contribute to it. Wheel hop can grenade even a strong diffy in no time. I've wondered if anyone has considered alternate alignment geometry that would reduce or even eliminate that wheel hop.
Mine's as smooth shifting at 20K as it was brand new and there are a lot of 5sp Rabbits out there without any tranny problems. So while I don't think it's bullet-proof, I do believe that if your nice to it, your tranny will be nice back and other than shifting and clutching sanely, avoiding wheel hop is the best thing I can think of to be nice to it.


_Modified by BuddyWh at 10:03 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_not too sure, but its an issue with more than just 08s. my next mods will be all new mounts all over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the motor moves like crazy even when it idles









Have you done something to your motor to make it idle so rough? Mine idles smooth and I see hardly any motor movement at idle. Of course, when it starts up it rocks like a California earthquake...but at idle it's smooth. If it were missing or weak cylinder, I'd could see it moving all over the engine compartment.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BuddyWh)*

*BuddyWh*, are you finally acknowledging that the 5-Speed unit found in Rabbits and Jettas has more than its fair share of problems, even for cars that aren't modified and driven hard?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (shipo)*

Not in the way you might be thinking...
I've always maintained the wheel hop problem is not just a nuisance and probably the direct (or at least proximate) cause for diffy's grenading. Onset comes so easy on wet pavement, people need to exercise care and few drivers do by nature anyway. 
And then this: have you seen the posts by proud owners getting their 2nd gear 'chirps'? hmmm, perfecting this remarkable skill must take some practice. 
Which brings up the REAL beef that dealers are denying warranty coverage. I have to think this isn't by accident: an abused clutch is so easy to spot by simple inspection, and if they see that when they take the tranny out they gotta do what they gotta do. So, that's another issue unrelated to the tranny failures which, let's face it, there's gonna be some no matter what and there are a lot of Rabbits and mkV Jetta's out there on the road now. 
So OK, from the engineering design school that says cars need to be 'idiot proofed': yeah, there's a problem. But it's easily overcome by not being an idiot. 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 12:50 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

My car is actually running fine (k.o.w.). I'm just trying to figure out if installing better mounts for trans and engine wouldn't make it shift better and prolong the transmission life. Without the lower dog bone mount, the engine looks like its going to jump out of the engine bay. All that movement seems like it could strain a lot of parts including the trans


_Modified by dmgraz at 9:28 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

I have the torque insert. It helps, but I was thinkng of upgrading the mounts to the pendelum arm. You recommend this,?


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a pendelum mount 30 min ago so we will find out.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

worth every penny. dont waste your money with the $20 mount. Buy the whole pendulem mount, works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another possible mod to help prolong the life of our 5 speeds is the blackforest transmission mount. They have a couple pictures of the stock mount collapsing prematurely and that could create all sorts of transmission problems.
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html


_Modified by dmgraz at 4:55 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## 904_MkV (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

where do you buy the pendulem mount from; don't have any problems with the motor idling rough.. in fact, its the smoothest motor ive ever heard (or not heard) at idle. Still thinking of upgrading reguardless


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

ecstuning.com $199, motor idles like stock


----------



## 904_MkV (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

yeah, not gonna bother; my motors idles like stock in fact i cant even tell its on at stoplights; sorry you guys are having ****ty luck


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmgraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmgraz* »_worth every penny. dont waste your money with the $20 mount. Buy the whole pendulem mount, works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another possible mod to help prolong the life of our 5 speeds is the blackforest transmission mount. They have a couple pictures of the stock mount collapsing prematurely and that could create all sorts of transmission problems.
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html
_Modified by dmgraz at 4:55 AM 11-17-2008_

the $20 mount works well too......over a year and no problem with it...just smoother take offs.
For $20 its a good deal.
what do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_
the $20 mount works well too......over a year and no problem with it...just smoother take offs.
For $20 its a good deal.
what do you think is wrong with it?

I'm past two years with the neuspeed instert. Still works great. 
Tranny-wise, I've had no problems at all. Not even a hint. I don't think that has anything to do with the urethane insert though.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no transmission problems (knock on wood) I bought the vf mount because it is better constructed than the stock setup with the $20 mount. If you do a side by side compare with the stock pendulem mount and the vf, you would probably want to swap it out. its just better constructed. The vf mount also reduces bump stop which can cause the premature failure. 
Im thinking about buying a BFI tranny mount also, from the pics of the stock it looks like it can aslo fail early. All im really trying to do is prevent costly repairs later down the road.


_Modified by dmgraz at 10:38 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
Have you done something to your motor to make it idle so rough? Mine idles smooth and I see hardly any motor movement at idle. Of course, when it starts up it rocks like a California earthquake...but at idle it's smooth. If it were missing or weak cylinder, I'd could see it moving all over the engine compartment.


all i have is intake, flash, and exhaust. it pulls like a freight train and can easily keep up with, if not fly by a stock mk3 VR6 w/gutted airbox/k&n.
chirping second is so easy...but i never do it


----------



## 904_MkV (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Agreed; either im losing my ability to chirp 2nd or im just becoming too cautious. I realize now how bad an idea it is


_Modified by 904_MkV at 10:49 PM 11-18-2008_


----------

